# fireplace and clock out of cardboard



## THN

[/quote]

100% made out of carfboard and paint 

I hope you like it !  If you have questions, just ask


----------



## Vlad

Very nice indeed. Great work!


----------



## Terrormaster

Love the fireplace. Throw in a fake burning log and a little fog and viola!


----------



## creep factor

Just goes to show what some people can do with the basics, then add a little creep factor. Nice job


----------



## theundeadofnight

They both look great . Nice work .


----------



## THN

thank you


----------



## jdubbya

Those look great! I'm liking the fireplace as I may do a similar thing next year and had thought of using foam, but your's looks much easier and gives a great effect. What are the dimensions of it?
Thanks!


----------



## Rahnefan

Wow, great job !


----------



## Ghostess

Good job! I really like that clock, very cool.


----------



## THN

thanks again.

I don't know American measure for height, but it is about 1,20 meter.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

it looks great. something to be proud of!


----------



## QDance

That clock is very creepy. Nice work!


----------



## dubbax3

Great job, I love using cardboard. Its readily available and very versatile.


----------



## Dixie

You did an amazing job making something from nothing, and making it look so very good - great job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

wicked props both of them! I love cardboard as a material for making creepy stuff!
your fireplace is so good you should use it for Christmas too!


----------



## Hellvin

Wow - that is a great set of props.

Also 1,2m (or 1.2m outside Europe) = 4'


----------



## THN

thank you 

Also, i didn't have to pay anything for it. we have tons of cardboard so it was all for free.


----------



## beelce

Very Nice paint work........


----------



## Just Whisper

Seriously? You made those from cardboard? You have some great talent. I really like how they turned out.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Both are very nicely done, and I love the painting techique. You gave the 'bricks' lots of depth and made them look real. Love the clock too! Well done on the pair!


----------

